# [A]-EVERLOOK -Die Ü30 Casual-Gilde ,,Zweiter Frühling" sucht noch nette Mitglieder !



## Menthros (29. Februar 2020)

Wir sind eine angenehme,familiäre und stressfreie ü30-Gilde mit Prio Realife, die gerne in Instanzen geht.

 

Zur Kommunikation gibt es ein modernes Forum und einen Teamspeak3-Server. Das Einzige was

wir erwarten, ist ein erwachsener und gepflegter Umgangston und natürlich Classic Begeisterung.

 

Um uns näher kennen zu lernen, besucht uns doch in unserem Forum

unter wow-vanilla.de [SIZE=10.5pt]oder im Teamspeak wow-vanilla.teamspeak.de.[/SIZE]

 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Menthros (26. November 2020)

Wir sind eine angenehme,familiäre und stressfreie ü30-Gilde mit Prio Realife, die gerne in Instanzen geht.

 

Zur Kommunikation gibt es ein Forum und einen Teamspeak3-Server. Das Einzige was

wir erwarten, ist ein erwachsener und gepflegter Umgangston und natürlich Classic Begeisterung.

 

Um uns näher kennen zu lernen, besucht uns doch in unserem Forum

unter wow-zweiter-fruehling.de [SIZE=10.5pt]oder im Teamspeak ts.wow-zweiter-fruehling.de.[/SIZE]


----------



## Don vom See (28. November 2020)

Eure Gilde klingt ja erstmal interessant für einen Veteranen wie mich, aber Everlook ist nicht mal PVP Server - meh.

Damit wird meine Classic Begeisterung für Euch schnell abgelöscht - denn das coolste bei Classic war für mich die Action rund um Ashenvale und Tarrens Mill.

Naja, viel Spass trotzdem.


----------

